# UCFC Rumble on the Rivers



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








June 27, 2009

Mellon Arena,
Pittsburgh

Rich Clementi vs. Kyle Jensen
Micah Miller vs. JC Pennington
Carlton Haselrig vs. Keith Roth
James Brasco vs. Matt Brown
Joe Demore vs. Jason Trzewieczynski
Phil Davis vs. Michael Brown
Steve Bruno vs. Clayton McKinney​*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Decnt card, unfortunately this event is on the same day that the Sapp/Lashley fight is.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

But will that Sapp/Lashley event feature celebrity guest Tito Ortiz?


----------



## nprussell (Dec 5, 2006)

I will be going to the event. It looks like a solid fight card. I wish it wasnt on the same night as Ultimate Chaos.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Clementi's first fight*

Is this Rich Clementi's first fight outside of the UFC? I personally think he should sign with Strikeforce and help their roster.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Is this Rich Clementi's first fight outside of the UFC? I personally think he should sign with Strikeforce and help their roster.


He's had about 30+ fights outside of the UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And he just fought somebody a couple weeks ago on the same card as that knockout of a Sylvia fight in Alabama. That definitely wasn't the UFC.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Does UCFC have any relationship with the UFC? If not, how can you get any closer to piggybacking off someone else's name, lol.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

box said:


> Does UCFC have any relationship with the UFC? If not, how can you get any closer to piggybacking off someone else's name, lol.


I know lol. Similar font style as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Minor Leagues*

I've never heard of the UFC having developmental MMA promotions like the WWE has developmental pro-wrestling promotions. And besides Clementi was cut and what I was asking was is this his first fight after being cut from the UFC which was answered in that he fought in the Adrenaline MMA card. I still think he should go into Strikeforce to help expand their roster.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

It says Matt Browns fighting on the card...is this the same matt brown that was on the ultimate fighter?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Maybe?*

Possibly?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> It says Matt Browns fighting on the card...is this the same matt brown that was on the ultimate fighter?


No, that's not him. Just has his exact name lol.



kantowrestler said:


> Possibly?


Lol, did you really need a title for that post? :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Negative*

No, I just like to post.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

D.P. said:


> No, that's not him. Just has his exact name lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, did you really need a title for that post? :thumb02:


Phew, I was about to say shit he just had an epic fight why would they release him?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*True?*

Really? I've lost track of him!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Really? I've lost track of him!


What are you saying! :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Who I keep track of*

Well unless someone is spectacular in the Ultimate Fighter, I don't keep track of them. Like Seth Petrazelli, I didn't keep track of him until he knocked out Kimbo Slice!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't get it. Did this not happen? I'm not getting any results on this anywhere. :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's why I wanted to watch splitscreen and see both, could never be so lucky though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Results? Anyone?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Rich Clementi suffers broken clavicle in loss to Kyle Jensen at UCFC*



> PITTSBURGH, PA – For the first ever MMA event in the city of Pittsburgh, the crowd of 5,109 in attendance were treated to an exciting event overall, the main event between Rich Clementi and Kyle Jensen ended prematurely when Clementi suffered a broken clavicle at just :45 seconds in the first round.
> 
> Clementi and Jensen came after each other early, and after a clinch it was Clementi who went for a throw, but ended up crashing on the mat himself as Jensen reversed the move. As Jensen worked to improve his position, Clementi yelled up to referee Mark Matheny that he broke his collarbone, and immediately the fight was stopped.
> 
> ...



http://mmamania.com/2009/06/29/rich...-to-kyle-jensen-at-ucfc-rumble-on-the-rivers/


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Way to be, never give up!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce*

I still think he should sign with Strikeforce and help that promotion out!


----------

